# mens jodphurs/breeches



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

where is the best place to buy them? coz all the ones ive seen are like £30+ each which seems a lot to me


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

they really aren't cheap to be honest :/ These are some of the places I have gotten my riding gear from in the past:

Mens Breeches : Mens Riding Trousers

Tents | Camping Equipment | Outdoor Clothing & Waterproof Clothing

those are the place I get my stuff from they look reasonable prices. They have clearance sales and stuff where you can get them cheaper  I got my breeches in clearance


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

No, sadly there appears to be a misconception that if you have horses you must be rich, therefore everything remotely to do with horses costs a fortune! Whereas the truth actually is that if you own a horse he stands in a field & eats your money lmao! 
Tesco have started doing riding gear, I haven't had a good look at it myself but you may find them more reasonably priced, & sometimes you can pick up some great bargains on Ebay


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

yer ive looked in tesco and its all womens or childrens stuff.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Have you looked on equestrian clearance ?? They seem to have good offers.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

blackdiamond said:


> Have you looked on equestrian clearance ?? They seem to have good offers.


no but i now will


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

To be honest, I don't wear Jodhpurs anymore. I have riding boots and half chaps, but I live in cheap skinny jeans from Peacocks or something. As I'm a happy hacker I guess it doesn't matter as much as those showing and stuff. But I refused to pay the prices of Jodhpurs!! lol


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Try Robinsons, also they have a couple of sales a year and some really good bargains!!!

Basic Horse Care


----------



## AutumnAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

Robinsons have some *Shires SSL Gents Saddlehugger Jods* at £21 (reduced from £30.50)


----------

